# P.v's dying



## prs3515 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon tank with what at least began as a colony. I have only had them mabey 5 months. All of a sudden over the last month or so, i am losing about 1-2 a week. I dont know what i am doing wrong. they are just laying there, sometimes in the water dish, when I sadly find them lifeless... any ideas/????


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Whats the temp/humidity? Are you dusting with suppliments? If so, which ones, how often. Can you post a pic of the setup? This may help in finding out what is wrong.

I am sorry things are going bad for you.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Could be parasites or chytrid----contact Dr. Frye about it as soon as possible. No time to waste. [email protected]


----------

